# Help with small apartment (former hotel)



## RR1989 (Nov 4, 2020)

Hoping someone sees this. This is my first apartment in CA. By myself I can afford only so much but it's a place to stay out of the rain. 

I have no idea when it comes to decorating and layouts and given the limited space I am afraid there's only one option here. So any advice, or anything is appreciated.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

do you own or rent ?

first thing i would do. move the tv under the flag, put that love seat next to the recliner, and move or loose the flag. 

why do you have toilet paper in the kitchen ?


----------



## RR1989 (Nov 4, 2020)

Haha the tp was left over from a pack I emptied earlier. I kept one out for blowing my nose with allergies constantly.. Just stuck it on empty paper towel rack 

I was even thinking of mounting the TV where flag is.. Free up the TV stand space maybe. 

Appreciate the input though


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

For starters move the chair to the corner next to the AC...move the love seat to where the chair is and put the tv on the big wall where the flag is.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Is that a table and chairs in the corner of the kitchen? You could get rid of that little cabinet on the wall and move the table and chairs there against the wall.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would hang the TV on the flag wall with a pull out swivel bracket so it can be pulled out and seen from the kitchen.


----------



## RR1989 (Nov 4, 2020)

Update on layout so far.. 
TV mounted on wall. 14$ Ikea stand for soudbar etc
Would like to get newer cat tree /floating shelves for the left side/corner of the TV for the 1 cat I do have still.. So it's got a place to hangout.. 
Tucking TV wires behind the wall soon too


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

You are doing fine. My first apt included a walnut tree stump coffee table and fold up aluminum lawn chairs,


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

As far as decorating, the only thing that matters is that it is your apartment and sanctuary.

If you are decorating to impress anyone else, you are wasting your time.

The decorating should reflect whatever is pleasing to you and should encompass elements that make you look forward to coming home and helps you relax. This can be accomplished with accessories such as couch throws, lighting and perhaps some artwork. None of it has to be expensive, it just has to please you.

When I was single, I had lamps with blue, red and black-light bulbs. The artwork on my walls were a mix of inexpensive prints and black-light posters depicting installer and fantasy scenes in inexpensive frames. I find the color blue soothing throws drapes were varying shades of that color.

Most days, I would come home from work, have dinner, clean up, turn on the lamps, turn off all the other lights, turn on my stereo and unwind on my couch with a beer or two and music.

Some of my friends made fun of my décor but I did not care, it was my oasis. Some of my female company often remarked how relaxed they always felt in my home. I like to think that the fact the place reflected me and I was not trying to impress anyone was a factor in that.


----------

